# Changing my business name, need ideas and input.



## photographybyshannon (Jul 13, 2013)

So my business has been up and running for about 3 months now, at first I didn't want to take a lot of time thinking of my business name and now I'm regretting it. My current business name is Photography By Shannon, it's not bad I guess but it's very boring and not very "catchy". I'm currently doing outdoor photos until I get my indoor studio set up which should be mid September and there is a lot of competition in my area so I'm wanting a name that people will remember. People have told me that my photography is modern but also vintage so I've thought of a few ideas....Modern View Photography, Modern Light Photography, Creative Captures (although I believe this one has already been used). All I'm asking for is some feedback on those names or any new ideas. Thanks in advance!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

Modern Moments in Time Captured by Precious Vintage Photography Lit by Shannon.

Vintage Memories Captured by Modern Photography

Modern Vintage Moments Captured by Light and Frozen in Time Photography

Creative Frozen Vintage Moments Lit by Modern Photography by Shannon


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Modern Moments in Time Captured by Precious Vintage Photography Lit by Shannon.
> 
> Vintage Memories Captured by Modern Photography
> 
> ...



:salute:


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 13, 2013)

What sort of experience do you have? Training? Technical or photography expertise in a specific area? Business expertise? 

Assuming that your story is similar to 98% of the other people attempting to enter the industry, here are a few business names you might consider. I think you'll agree that all of them are real attention-grabbers! 

Enthusiastic Beginner With A Nice Camera And A Dream Photography

My Friends And Family Tell Me I'm Awesome Photography

Passionately Passionate Photography

Modern But Vintage Is Not An Impossible Description I Swear Photography

Hope No One Finds Out I'm Not A Licensed And Insured Business Photography

---

In all seriousness though, why are you trying to start a business? If you're just going to shoot your girlfriends' kids and occasionally make a little spare change, then just do that without any sort of official sounding title. If you're going to start a business, unless you enjoy putting your entire livelihood on the line, you better get all your ducks in a row on the federal, state and local government/legal side. Ask any practicing professional photographer, doing what they (we, since I am one) do is about 80% business/marketing and 20% photography.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Modern Moments in Time Captured by Precious Vintage Photography Lit by Shannon.
> 
> Vintage Memories Captured by Modern Photography
> 
> ...



And by that I mean:

Welcome to The Photo Forum.

I'm feeling particularly honest today, so what I'm about to say, you're not going to like hearing... and there will guaranteed to be people who jump on here to tell me that I'm being a horrible person, but here goes:

Before you worry about what to name you business, you should probably learn photography better and get much more familiar with the concept of business.

First of all, no photographer should be running a "business" on $25 and $50 sessions, as advertised on your Facebook page here:

https://www.facebook.com/Photographybyshannonmc

Those are ABSOLUTELY NOT sustainable numbers.

2... if you feel your work is not "good enough" to be charing more than that... then don't charge.  Learn more.  Get better... and THEN think about going into business much later down the road.

3... if you think you are good enough to be in business, then you're listening to your family and friends too much and putting too much value in their saying, "OH MY GOD, YOU'RE SO GOOD!!!!!  YOU SHOULD GO INTO BUSINESS!"  Have you ever seen American Idol where the people are so laughably terrible, but they audition anyway and are PISSED because they just DON'T understand why they weren't put through to Hollywood just because all their family and friends told them they were so good?  But the rest of us are sitting staring at our TVs going, "Dude, you are ridiculously tone deaf..."???  I'm not saying that you're horribly laughable... what I'm saying is... never take what your family and friends tell you about your work seriously.  They have rose-colored biased glasses on.  Seriously

4... Legitimate photographers don't have .weebly addresses.  They have actual domain names and don't display their work on free websites.  Get a domain name if you want to be in business.  People will take you more seriously.

5... Don't pick a cheesy name for your business.  That's the mark of the "Promature". 

6... But above all else, don't go into business yet.

NOW... I'm NOT saying this to be mean.  I'm not saying this to discourage you... Rather, I'm saying this to ENCOURAGE you to learn more about your craft so that the first part of your motto "Quality photography" can be true... and I want to encourage you to learn (once it's time) what it takes to start a sustainable business... so the second half of your motto "at an unbeatable price" might still be able to be true, while you're able to actually PROFIT and not have your business sink.

I don't know you, but I assume that you love photography and that you're excited to do something with it... and that's wonderful.  And you're in a great place to learn if you're open and receptive to it, but you MUST.  Walk.  Before you run.

Don't worry about the name.

Start posting about critique instead.  Learn lighting... learn better composition... learn better processing... and the rest will follow.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

jamesbjenkins said:


> What sort of experience do you have? Training? Technical or photography expertise in a specific area? Business expertise?
> 
> Assuming that your story is similar to 98% of the other people attempting to enter the industry, here are a few business names you might consider. I think you'll agree that all of them are real attention-grabbers!
> 
> ...



You posted before I finished typing up my response, but I agree with you 100%.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

jamesbjenkins said:


> What sort of experience do you have? Training? Technical or photography expertise in a specific area? Business expertise?



:hail:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I'm feeling particularly honest today, so what I'm about to say, you're not going to like hearing... and there will guaranteed to be people who jump on here to tell me that I'm being a horrible person, but here goes:
> 
> Before you worry about what to name you business, you should probably learn photography better and get much more familiar with the concept of business.
> 
> ...



:hug:: :hail:


----------



## tirediron (Jul 13, 2013)

Without meaning to be a band-wagon-jumper-uponer, I have to agree with Emily and the others. Based on your facebook page alone, you are NOT where you should be if you're going to accept paying commissions. The first album I clicked on "Autum's Senior PHotos" is, I'm afraid, absolutely unacceptable, regardless of what your friends and familiy say. On the brick wall shot, you've missed focus and the subject is badly out of focus, the railroad track shots are desparately under-exposed, and the image on the stairs with the concret wall and electrical conduit behind? Ummm... very poor choice of background.

To echo Emily (e.rose), this is NOT meant to discourage, but rather to bring to your attention the fact that just because family and friends say you're a great photographer, that does NOT mean you're ready to hang our your shingle. Take a year and LEARN the basics of your craft. Do a search on some of the recent work that e.rose has posted; this is the sort of level you should be at when you are accepting payment for your work.

You can get there, and with a little effort, you will get there, but you are NOT there yet!


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Do a search on some of the recent work that e.rose has posted; this is the sort of level you should be at when you are accepting payment for your work.
> 
> You can get there, and with a little effort, you will get there, but you are NOT there yet!



D'awwwww :blushing:

If it makes you feel any better Shannon...

This is the kind of stuff I was producing in the beginning:







I desperately needed to learn how a reflector worked... Cause that was not the way to use it.

You should have seen it straight out of camera.  I think the file is now corrupt or I'd pull it up (make sure you back up your files), but I tried to "save" it with dodging and burning.

I didn't.



You can make HUGES strides in your progress, if you're willing to learn, and open and receptive to critique.

Seriously.  You can. :hug::


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

... I needed to learn how a reflector worked... AND lighting in general for that matter.  :lmao:

That was my first "people" shoot ever.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 13, 2013)

O.P., where did you go?

The first thing you should learn about progressing towards a photographer who charges for their work is that the opinions of your friends and family means *absolutely nothing.*

The second thing is that you better get some thick skin *now* and realize that the best way to learn is to show your work to people who are better photographersthan you, take their critique on the technical side and develop your own personal style.

However, before any of that happens, you have to have a solid understanding of every possible aspect of photography, a strong working knowledge of all of your gear and how to work in every shooting situation. Before you start a business, you absolutely must get the paperwork taken care of, get your insurance up to par.

Now, please respond and help us help you. If you've left with a chip on your shoulder, we're wasting time trying to help you.


----------



## manicmike (Jul 13, 2013)

Clicking the link doesn't take me to her facebook. Is it just me or is it happening elsewhere?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

manicmike said:


> Clicking the link doesn't take me to her facebook. Is it just me or is it happening elsewhere?



She unpublished or deleted it.

Because I went to go find it the way I found it the first time (Ahhh Google) and the link is still there in Google (obviously, it hasn't even been 24 hours so it's still gonna be there), and it took me to my own page, unlike last time.

If you google and then click on the cached version of the page, it'll show you parts of it.  You can click on photos, but you can see the timeline stuff.

Photography By Shannon - Mason City, IA - Photographer | Facebook

I think she is upset with us.

Oh well.

They don't like it when you try to help, I guess.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 13, 2013)

Well... that was a brave choice for a first post...

Hang in there Shannon. 

NEVER give up on something you love! and NEVER post pictures of your own kids on this site, these guys are ruthless


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> Well... that was a brave choice for a first post...
> 
> Hang in there Shannon.
> 
> NEVER give up on something you love! and NEVER post pictures of your own kids on this site, these guys are ruthless



You shouldn't post pictures of ANYTHING you're emotionally attached to.  

Except Cats.

Cats rule.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

Someone who hasn't told her that she needs to not be doing business yet, PM her and tell her to come back.

Tough love is healthy and it makes you better.

We all got it in the beginning.  And the middle.  And still (at least I do.)

Tell her to come back so we can help her.

Unless she's going to be overly sensitive about everything, then never mind.  Cause there's enough of that on here as it is.  

But if she actually wants to LEARN... drag her back her.  Tell her to dust herself off, and start again.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> Well... that was a brave choice for a first post...



Happens all the time! Seem like we are expected to answer all the basic beginner questions all the "PRO's" have!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Dinardy said:
> 
> 
> > Well... that was a brave choice for a first post...
> ...



Damn Straight! Go Girl Go!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 13, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Dinardy said:
> 
> 
> > Well... that was a brave choice for a first post...
> ...



And bacon. Cats and bacon FTW.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2013)

snowbear said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Dinardy said:
> ...



My damn cats eat all the bacon! (or they would I let them!) lol! My girlfriends cat knows how to teleport... #1 Grab a piece of Bacon  #2 Disappear and magically appear upstairs!


----------



## SCraig (Jul 13, 2013)

snowbear said:


> And bacon. Cats and bacon FTW.



My cat LOVES bacon and will snatch it off of my plate if I'm not careful.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 13, 2013)

Every living organism on this planet enjoys consuming vast amounts bacon, including bacon.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 13, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Someone who hasn't told her that she needs to not be doing business yet, PM her and tell her to come back.
> 
> Tough love is healthy and it makes you better.
> 
> ...



Not sure if it will help but I sent a PM.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2013)

snowbear said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Someone who hasn't told her that she needs to not be doing business yet, PM her and tell her to come back.
> ...



It probably won't, but it's a good effort on your part.


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2013)

The quality of the OP's images is not relevant to her query.
If she is getting referrals and has repeat customers the only remaining question is if she is actually making money, or not.

A good rule to follow when naming a business is K.I.S.S. - Keep It Stupid Simple.
Not cutesy.

Photography by Shannon was acceptable, and I would recommend you not change it.

From a business perspective, post #1 with the enlarged text and non standard font is less than professional. A good business practice is to always make certain you project a professional image.

As mentioned, 1 hour, $30 sessions that include a disc of images is not a sustainable business model.
Indeed, you're likely indirectly paying customers to let you make photos for them.
The only way to tell if you're making or losing money is to have good accounting and record keeping habits.
Many new retail photographers don't realize or account for all the costs that are associated with running a business. 

Various professional photographer associations have established that sustaining a retail photography business requires an average sale of right around $1000 per session.
Home based retail photography businesses have slightly better profit margins than do studio based retail photography businesses. Studio based retail photography businesses have higher gross revenues, and though the profit margin is somewhat lower studio based retail photography businesses  generally make more net yearly income.

The average full time retail photographer here in the US makes gross income of about $32,000 a year.
State and federal taxes reduce take home income to an average of about $24,000.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 14, 2013)

"3 Months of Experience Photos"
"I learn, you pay Images"

?


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

I understand that everyone is trying to help and I appreciate it. I also appreciate people that are blunt but that was going a bit far. Yes I know I have A LOT to learn and most of the people I take pictures for are friends are family. The reason I don't charge very much is because I'm just beginning. I didn't want to put all of this out there to begin with but if you notice my facebook page has 100 likes, most of the 100 people are friends and family. I know you say I shouldn't be charging because my work is so crappy but you don't know the whole story and obviously don't care to. I would pay someone $30 to take photos of me and my family but not everyone would and I'm ok with that. I'm still learning everyday and I value your input but maybe you could think about what the person is going through when you type your rude comments. I originally started doing photography to take my mind away from things. I know you don't care but figure maybe you should have a better idea of what I'm going through. A few months ago my boyfriend of 4 years cheated on me, stole money from me, left me a single mother with two kids. My oldest son is having a very rough time with the whole change and a few days after I found out I lost my job, I've always loved taking pictures and so I decided to try it out. 4 days ago I found out I may have a life threatening illness so I decided to live life to the fullest and try to make myself happy for once. I took my facebook page down because I'm taking your advice and I'm not going to charge people for photos until I'm better, I also took down my website. I'm hoping this whole experience will be a learning experience and when I'm ready I will be the best photographer in town! Didn't mean to vent at all and I knew when I posted this I would have some feedback that hurt my feelings but everyone is right and I'm going to do my best to become a better photographer.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 14, 2013)

Welcome back.  Don't worry about the venting.

One step at a time..  You've already proved you can take some criticism and are willing to learn, so I think you'll be fine.
Start small - post a couple of your best shots (as you see them) and wait for critique.  It might hurt (as you've already seen) but if you listen, you will be OK.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 14, 2013)

e.rose said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Do a search on some of the recent work that e.rose has posted; this is the sort of level you should be at when you are accepting payment for your work.
> ...


Woot woot. This makes me want to bust out some of my gems.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 14, 2013)

My first critique was a heart-breaker.  I'd gotten into a photo class @ Maryland.  I brought my ten favorite snaps in and was basically told "Eh, the exposures are OK, but there nothing here that's interesting."  I almost went and dropped the class.

Luckily I got over it, listened, got a little better.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

So I went to e.rose's profile and it doesn't show any of her work, maybe I'm not looking in the right spot? Also a lot of photographers in my area don't care to help and I understand why but thanks so much for all of the feedback, I do appreciate it I just needed to sleep on it a bit haha.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 14, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> So I went to e.rose's profile and it doesn't show any of her work, maybe I'm not looking in the right spot? Also a lot of photographers in my area don't care to help and I understand why but thanks so much for all of the feedback, I do appreciate it I just needed to sleep on it a bit haha.



There are links in her signature - look near the bottom of her posts.


----------



## kathyt (Jul 14, 2013)

Shannon, we all have our ups and downs and have all started from the beginning. This forum is hard on people that lack skill, but still want a paycheck. It is just the nature of the business. You have to put in the time before you make the dime. We would be happy to help you along the way though. My advice would be to stick around and take in as much as you can because there is a lot to learn here if you are willing to accept it.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

That's the plan Kathy! It's not just a bout the money either. Photography has made me seen life in a whole different way and has shown me there are still things in life I haven't discovered yet. Lighting is my biggest issue and I have noticed some of my shots look out of focus so those are things I need to work on among other things. Photography brings me joy and I've never been so passionate about something in my entire life and I'm not ready to give up on it just yet.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 14, 2013)

If it makes you feel any better, in a few months you can be on the side that is beating on the latest Facebook Pro to show up 

Seriously everyone that is willing to learn goes through this same thing at one point or another.  Very few are born prodigies yet after a certain amount of time most begin to feel that they are quite good and that their photographic efforts will stack up against anyone's.  It takes a learning experience like this to make most of us realize that we aren't the greatest thing to ever pick up a camera.

You are handling it better than many.  Many go through this same, usually unintentional, brutal initiation and are never seen around here again.  You've shown that you have what it takes by coming back and you are certainly welcome to stay, post what you feel are good, and allow us to tear them to shreds   It may be blunt at times but if you read between the lines you'll see that it is intended to help.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Scott, I'm definitley going to stay. I'm going to play around with my camera today and get some shots of my kitties for everyone to "tear to shreds" haha.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 14, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> Thanks Scott, I'm definitley going to stay. I'm going to play around with my camera today and get some shots of my kitties for everyone to "tear to shreds" haha.



We seldom tear cat shots to shreds.  Too many cat lovers around here and to be honest I don't think I've ever seen a bad cat shot, they are all good in one way or another.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 14, 2013)

Yay - kitties.  If you *REALLY* want to win us over, post some bacon, too.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not at a computer right now, but I wanted to jump on and say, "YAY!!! Welcome back!!"

The fact that you came back and are ready and willing to learn puts you WORLDS ahead of everyone else starting out. :hug::


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I'm not at a computer right now, but I wanted to jump on and say, "YAY!!! Welcome back!!"
> 
> The fact that you came back and are ready and willing to learn puts you WORLDS ahead of everyone else starting out. :hug::


Cannot quote this for the truth too many times!

Shannon, I'm very glad to see you return - there is a HUGE knowledge base on this forum, as well as links to many great resources (and some pretty direct people).  One thing that may interest you is our mentor program.  Basically you read through the list of bios and contact a mentor you feel is appropriate to your needs and style, and see if he/she is available to 'take you on'.  As well, look around your area for local camera clubs, they all have at least a few aging old codgers like CGipson1 ( :greenpbl: ) who while kind of cranky, actually know a lot, and can help you a LOT!

Also, keep posting images here for critique.  You will likely feel somewhat bruised after the first couple, but as others have said, what doesn't kill you will make you stronger.  In the meantime, I strongly suggest you shut-up shop for a while.  If you want to do pro bono shoots for friends and family in return for a nice meal or something, great, but working with the public is a whole different matter.  While there are some here who advocate just going ahead, I feel it is impossible to over-stress the importance of business planning, and having all the right licenses and insurance.  There was  member here a year or two back, similar to yourself who had run an 'under-the-table' business for a couple of years and was now being hounded by municipal authorities for back taxes, fines, etc.  The single biggest favour you can do for yourself, if you truly want to run a business is pick up a catalogue from your local adult-ed facility and take some courses on business and entrepreneurship!  Yes, they might cost, but they will be worth EVERY penny!!!


----------



## orljustin (Jul 14, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> That's the plan Kathy! It's not just a bout the money either. Photography has made me seen life in a whole different way and has shown me there are still things in life I haven't discovered yet. Lighting is my biggest issue and I have noticed some of my shots look out of focus so those are things I need to work on among other things. Photography brings me joy and I've never been so passionate about something in my entire life and I'm not ready to give up on it just yet.



You can enjoy taking pictures as a hobby.  You don't have to make it a "business", despite the "p" word.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

I love photography and it's been a hobby for years but I just recently got a nice camera, I figured if its something I love and if I can get my skills to where they need to be why not have a business. It's not top on my priority list right now. I really want to learn different techniques and work on improving. A lot of photographers in this area over edit photos and I unfortunately started to also. The best photos I have seen is when they look natural and look like they haven't been through photoshop a billion times. I'm going to upload a photo I took of my cat the first day I got my camera, it has some issues but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 14, 2013)

"I figured if its something I love and if I can get my skills to where they need to be why not have a business" .  Because a business isn't necessarily all about skills, and if you love it now, you won't necessarily love it when you're doing it 24 hours a day.  Things you love can be hobbies.  Something that takes your mind off work.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's Bamboo.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay before anyone else responds, how about we let Shannon tell us what she sees as the issues with this image?  Being able to effectively and objectively self-critique your work is one of the most valuable assets a photographer can have!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2013)

orljustin said:


> "I figured if its something I love and if I can get my skills to where they need to be why not have a business" . Because a business isn't necessarily all about skills, and if you love it now, you won't necessarily love it when you're doing it 24 hours a day. Things you love can be hobbies. Something that takes your mind off work.



A VERY valid point!  I will also add that having a nice camera is not a ticket to easy money.  Besides all of the knowledge that you need to acquire, there's a lot of gear that's needed to meet the different conditions you will encounter as a professional.  I'm going to do a fairly simply head/portfolio session for a local aspiring model this afternoon.  Between cameras, lenses, lighting and accessories, I will have something in the order of $15,000 worth of gear at my disposal.  I likely won't use all of it, but I have it there if required.  Again, NOT trying to dissuade you, but it is important not to bite off more than you can chew.  All it will take is one "real" (by which I mean non-family/friend/acquaintance) client who doesn't like your work, and your business name will be mud.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

The biggest issue for me is I cut off his ears and his whiskers and there's a weird tint to it. I also think I think I took it too close up, some areas of his body are blurred and that was not intentional.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> The biggest issue for me is I cut off his ears and his whiskers and there's a weird tint to it. I also think I think I took it too close up, some areas of his body are blurred and that was not intentional.



Pretty much spot on!   Both the cropped ears and whiskers would have been un-cropped had you shot in portrait (vertical orientation).  Portraiture, whether human or animal is almost all about the face and specifically the eyes.  The rest of his body that you would have cropped shooting vertical adds nothing tot he image and would have been no loss.  

There's definitely a white-balance issue.  Hopefully you shot this in RAW, if not, then start immediately, and do not not shoot RAW.  Ideally, shoot RAW+JPG so that you have the best of both worlds.  Take the image back into your processing software (I agree completely with you that over-processing is bad, but almost all images need some form of processing) and if it's a RAW file, set the white balance off of the whitest fur, and then fine tune 'til it looks right.  If it's a .jpg only, then use the colour correction tools to lower the red channel.

The image is significantly under-exposed; the fur in the background looks okay, but the face is 2/3 - 1 stop under, and there's almost no detail in the eyes.  Again concentrate on the eyes, and learn how to correctly meter a scene.  There are great tutorials on this and almost all aspects of digital photography here.  

The image appears to be leaning slightly down to the right, so don't forget to level it in post.  I don't think you were too close, but I would say your aperture was too large resulting in a shallow DoF.  Understand aperture and DoF and the role these play in proper exposure and composition.  Try this tool to determine the effects, and if you have a smartphone, there are hundreds of applications that you can install on it that will do this.


----------



## manicmike (Jul 14, 2013)

I think one thing that would greatly help you is a flash unit you can bounce off the ceiling. Yongnuos go for as cheap as 50 bucksbrand new.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll be getting a flash soon, didn't know they were that cheap though.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2013)

Okay folks, let's keep things clean and above the belt.  Back-and-forth taunts and name-calling are not going to help anyone.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

e.rose said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > Clicking the link doesn't take me to her facebook. Is it just me or is it happening elsewhere?
> ...



I think it was utterly inappropriate that you referred us to her FB page (stalking her, in effect) and then the next day, after her link went dead, you dug through your browser cache, and managed to re-link us to her page....

Not cool. Not cool at all.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > manicmike said:
> ...



You realize that I stopped caring about anything you say to me about 2 years ago right?

So you can keep talking, but I really don't care.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Amazing work.


----------



## manicmike (Jul 14, 2013)

In before the lock?


----------



## kathyt (Jul 14, 2013)

Derrel said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


Derrel, give it a rest! This is ANOTHER personal attack to another member on the same thread. Is he an exception to the rule, mods???


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > kathythorson said:
> ...



Please, Kathy.  I've seen Derrel's work.  That was the nail in the coffin as far as his credibility is concerned.  :lmao:

And considering that I posted that photo as an example of what SUCKS... when I first started, I agree with his sarcastic tone.

But like I said.  2 sh*ts are not given about him or what he thinks.   But thank you for sticking up for me anyway :hug::


----------



## kathyt (Jul 14, 2013)

e.rose said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


I know why you posted the image, and trust me I have some that will far exceed that beauty that I thought were freaking amazing! BUT Derrels' first post sent me over the edge. Plus, it is still on the thread, and it is completely disrespectful to every female member on this forum. Who talks that way to people? Especially young females??


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I know why you posted the image, and trust me I have some that will far exceed that beauty that I thought were freaking amazing! BUT Derrels' first post sent me over the edge. Plus, it is still on the thread, and it is completely disrespectful to every female member on this forum. Who talks that way to people? Especially young females??



I missed the female directed portion.  I think.  Maybe I just didn't care enough.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 14, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> The biggest issue for me is I cut off his ears and his whiskers and there's a weird tint to it. I also think I think I took it too close up, some areas of his body are blurred and that was not intentional.



The biggest issue is it is just a picture of a cat you snapped.  It doesn't show any skill or anything.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 14, 2013)

orljustin said:


> photographybyshannon said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest issue for me is I cut off his ears and his whiskers and there's a weird tint to it. I also think I think I took it too close up, some areas of his body are blurred and that was not intentional.
> ...



She is a beginner... and it was not meant to show skill. She even said it was one of her first shots with the camera. 



photographybyshannon said:


> *I'm  going to upload a photo I took of my cat the first day I got my camera,*  it has some issues but it's one of my favorites.




What that image shows is a lack of understanding of some of the basic concepts in photography, and not being familiar with the camera... something that we ALL had to learn. It is a basic everyday beginner pic.. that is all. And it is no worse or better than the beginner pics most of us took. Skill is developed over time... it is not something one instantly has.  I doubt that the first images of most here were any better! 

Were yours? I notice that you have never started any threads, and don't appear to have ever posted any images for C&C! So she has you beat there....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 14, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> Here's Bamboo. View attachment 49944



Shannon, we will be able to assist more if you leave the Exif data in your photos... so we can see exactly how you shot the image. If you need help with knowing how to do that, just ask!


----------



## orljustin (Jul 14, 2013)

"She is a beginner... and it was not meant to show skill. She even said it was one of her first shots with the camera".  What is it supposed to show?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 14, 2013)

orljustin said:


> "She is a beginner... and it was not meant to show skill. She even said it was one of her first shots with the camera".  What is it supposed to show?



Where her skill level is.. or the lack of it. So that we have an idea where she needs help.. that is what C&C is all about.

Just telling someone that an image shows no skill means nothing (especially when she never said it did) unless you have an idea of how to help and make that offer! Evaluating an image so that you know where to start helping someone means a lot!

(curious... HAVE you ever posted an image for C&C? If so, I would love to see it... and evaluate it for you!   )


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> Here's Bamboo. View attachment 49944



Now that I'm at a computer....

D'awwwwww, Bamboo is adorable. :heart:

Your focus is great. 

My only quips would be that you're a little under exposed and your white balance has too much magenta in it, but yeah.  Cute kitty :sillysmi:


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jul 14, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> This forum is hard on people that lack skill, but still want a paycheck. It is just the nature of the business.



Couldn't agree with this statement more. When someone comes in asking for advice on getting their business of the ground, and their pictures SUCK... I almost have to pause for a second to let the giggling get out of my system before I, ummm, critique their work. Bluntly. Too many people who have no business charging a penny for their work have been dealt a severe disservice by their friends and family who have given them the impression that their work is significantly better than it is. I appreciate that this forum doesn't have any room for coddling, empty compliments or other nonsense that won't help anyone grow.

I received the same treatment the first few sets I posted. It sucked at first, but I really appreciated the honest critique.

... Now the fat head rookies that come in here with an attitude when they get told their poop doesn't stink. I take great pleasure in...educating them on the reality of their work compared to the expectations of a discerning paying client. Some people just need to get verbally clubbed by anonymous pro photogs to beat the baseless pride out of them...

That said...glad you came back Shannon. Hope you find the encouragement and critique you're looking for.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 14, 2013)

A little bit of color correction can work wonders .....







Beautiful lady.  I love Dilute Calicos.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2013)

SCraig said:


> A little bit of color correction can work wonders .....
> 
> Beautiful lady.  I love Dilute Calicos.



Indeed!


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

He is actually a ragdoll, sometimes he acts more like a dog than a cat lol. Here's one from today, feel free to critique.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I missed that!  It sure looked like 3 distinct colors on the head and that's normally the mark of a Calico.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh and Exif on this is: f/7.1   shutter speed: 1/50  ISO:200 and I was using the flash.


----------



## manicmike (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd crop this one a little different. And I'd do something about the direct flash. Make a little bounce card with a business card or something so you can get the light from rightin front. This will also soften the light. White balance looks good to me.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Mike, I never thought about making a bounce card, I'm definitley going to try that out! And Scott he's a Seal Lynx Bi-color ragdoll.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 14, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> He is actually a ragdoll, sometimes he acts more like a dog than a cat lol. Here's one from today, feel free to critique.View attachment 49969



Shannon,  If you resize your images to a decent web size (say 1024 pixels long side), and web compress them (100 to 400 kb for instance), they will load much faster!  2016 kb is not really needed for us to see the images..


----------



## snowbear (Jul 14, 2013)

She has beautiful eyes.  I like that you are getting down to her level, and not just shooting down on her.  The exposure and focus on the last one look fine to me, and I see you're shooting manual thumbsup.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

How do I resize them Charlie, is that something I can just do on photoshop?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 14, 2013)

Shannon,

So your cat is undeniably adorable... however, I have a somewhat rhetorical question for you...

What do you want to shoot?

From the looks of your Facebook page, it was people... children... seniors... maybe couples?

Do you have your most recent shoot available?

May I suggest that you start a new thread and post 5 of what you feel your best shots are from your last "people" session?

We can talk all day about your cat (and seriously, I wouldn't mind, cause I love kitties), but I think you'd gain more knowledge and useful information from critique on images of which the subjects are what you desire to shoot in the long term.  (Does that make sense?  I'm starving.  English is hard right now).

Just... like they said before, make sure when you post you're not posting photos of your children, because it is parental nature to take MUCH MORE offense to critique on photos of your children.  Maybe post the most recent senior or something?

I just think you'll get more applicable knowledge out of critiques of that than of your cat. :hug::


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah I will start a new thread. I was just wanting to make sure I'm getting my setting right with my camera.


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok I posted a new thread, it's under "people photography". I feel like I've learned so much already, just as far as the settings go and lighting. Those photos are terrible  thank god it was only my niece so I can re-take them.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 14, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> How do I resize them Charlie, is that something I can just do on photoshop?



Under IMAGE> IMAGE SIZE

Then you can save with Web Compression from: SAVE FOR WEB & DEVICES  (Something like 65 Quality should do nicely, Convert to SRGB,  Metadata: ALL)


----------



## photographybyshannon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Charlie, think I got it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 15, 2013)

photographybyshannon said:


> Thanks Charlie, think I got it!



Yep... looks like you did!


----------



## Amarion (Aug 16, 2013)

Well you have to put in enough time, before you create the dime. We would be satisfied, to help you along the way though. My suggestions would be to keep around and take in as much, as you can because there is a lot to understand here if you are willing to agree to it.
Franchising a business


----------

